# band you hate for obscur reason



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I recall back in early high school there was a bully that had a megadeath shirt that pick on me therefore i always hated megadeath because it remind me of him.

He was older taller bigger than me, but i did not had to says it you would had guess.This put aside i still hate this band.Its kinda funny when you think of it...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I recall back in early high school there was a bully that had a megadeath shirt that pick on me therefore i always hated megadeath because it remind me of him.
> 
> He was older taller bigger than me, but i did not had to says it you would had guess.This put aside i still hate this band.Its kinda funny when you think of it...


Bullying is always an unpleasant experience and you have my sympathy if the residual trauma still manifests itself - even if this means an aversion to Megadeath. If it's any consolation I don't think it's a demon that you necessarily need to take any time over trying to exorcise.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I recall back in early high school there was a bully that had a megadeath shirt that pick on me therefore i always hated megadeath because it remind me of him.
> 
> He was older taller bigger than me, but i did not had to says it you would had guess.This put aside i still hate this band.Its kinda funny when you think of it...


This was some miserable guy who was taking his misery out on you and probably others. I empathize with you for dealing with his garbage, as i dealt with similar people as a teen. As the saying goes: living well is the best revenge.

Also, you are not missing a thing with Megadeath!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I suspect there is a whole panoply of us who detested David Cassidy, David Essex, the Osmonds ... blah blah ... <<<continue with numerous others before and after this era>>> on account of their hairstyles, clean teeth, well-padded cod-pieces and general fascination and appeal to those of the fairer sex when we were spotty teenagers who couldn't talk, walk (or do anything much) properly


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

The Who. Band of creeps if there ever was.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Metallica, it simply grinds my gears.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> The Who. Band of creeps if there ever was.


(...speechless...)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

By no reasonable reason i ferociously detest Roiling Stones after they had Brian Jones assassinated!

/ptr


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

ptr said:


> By no reasonable reason i ferociously detest Roiling Stones after they had Brian Jones assassinated!
> 
> /ptr


Random rolling stones fact: Sonny Rollins played on one of their songs but was so embarrassed about working with a rock musician that he demanded that they didn't mention his name:')


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Piwikiwi said:


> Random rolling stones fact: Sonny Rollins played on one of their songs but was so embarrassed about working with a rock musician that he demanded that they didn't mention his name:')


Any idea which one, P? If it was one of their lamer later albums I don't think I'd blame him. I bet he still accepted the session payment, though... :devil:

Similarly, had I been Malcolm Arnold conducting Deep Purple's Concerto for Group & Orchestra live album I think I'd have wore a mask and insisted on being billed as 'Conductor X'.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Any idea which one, P? If it was one of their lamer later albums I don't think I'd blame him. I bet he still accepted the session payment, though... :devil:












Tattoo You!

Sometimes information just stick with You!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ptr said:


> Tattoo You!
> 
> Sometimes information just stick with You!
> 
> /ptr


Hmm...one of their better later ones (even though the tracks aren't all from the same timeframe) - thanks, ptr!


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Any idea which one, P? If it was one of their lamer later albums I don't think I'd blame him. I bet he still accepted the session payment, though... :devil:
> 
> Similarly, had I been Malcolm Arnold conducting Deep Purple's Concerto for Group & Orchestra live album I think I'd have wore a mask and insisted on being billed as 'Conductor X'.


I think it is called "Waiting for a friend"


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

elgars ghost said:


> Any idea which one, P? If it was one of their lamer later albums I don't think I'd blame him. I bet he still accepted the session payment, though... :devil:
> 
> Similarly, had I been Malcolm Arnold conducting Deep Purple's Concerto for Group & Orchestra live album I think I'd have wore a mask and insisted on being billed as 'Conductor X'.


Arnold was generous and kind for trying to break down those barriers before the world was ready but he couldn't rally the sneering orchestra enough to practice the piece properly. It's not a bad newbie effort on Jon Lord's part. I absolutely love watching it, and listening to the commentary track.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Weston said:


> Arnold was generous and kind for trying to break down those barriers before the world was ready but he couldn't rally the sneering orchestra enough to practice the piece properly. It's not a bad newbie effort on Jon Lord's part. I absolutely love watching it, and listening to the commentary track.


Points taken about both conductor and orchestra - I also appreciate it being a fairly brave step for the time, seems a pity that I just don't like it.


----------

